# Wild game dinner donation?



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

My name is Mike Greco and I'm a member of O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn. We are having a wild game dinner on Sunday January 17 and our members are having problems supplying enough game. Does anyone have any extra squirrels, rabbits, *****, that they would be willing to donate to our dinner? All hunters donating meat will be recognized at the dinner. We aren't trying to make a killing, just have some fun. Our dinner will only cost $10 and will be buffet style. A cash bar will be available for beverages. If anyone is interested in donating some game or in attending the dinner, please let me know. Thank you, Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

give me your phone number and i will donate some game for your dinner and want a couple tickets too. Bill


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

bwade said:


> give me your phone number and i will donate some game for your dinner and want a couple tickets too. Bill


Bill, thank you for dropping off the meat at the council. I hope you can come to the dinner. All donating hunters will be recognized. I'll be cooking in the kitchen, but coming out to get things started and check on things. Make sure you ask for me so we can meet. 

Let me know if you want to make some sausage, Mike


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to thank all of the great Michigan Sportsman out there that contributed game. You are all truly gentleman.

Thank you to BWADE and Greenhead1984. Your generous donations are very appreciated. 

The dinner is almost here (Sunday 1/17 1:00pm - 6:00pm) at O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn on Park Street. 2 blocks south of Michigan Avenue (US-12) and 3 blocks west of Outer Drive. Here is what the menu is looking like :

Walleye Chowder 
Venison chili
Jambalaya with smoked duck breasts, smoked sausage, and smoked pork
Venison Swedish meatballs with sour cream and mushroom sauce
Goose paprikas
Scottish Sheperd's pie with venison
Smoked pork with German sauerkraut
Venison stew
Southern fried squirrel and rabbit with gravy
Salad
Assorted breads

Not bad for a $10 cover charge. A cash bar is available.

Thank you again and I hope I can see some of you at the dinner. Ask for me, I'll be in the kitchen. Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

We had a very successful wild game dinner thanks to your generous donations. Thank you all.

BWade - It really was a nice to meet and talk to you finally. Maybe we can make your first batch of sausage together since I have all of the toys! Pork is actually pretty reasonable right now so it would be a good time. I need a few days to recover after cooking this weekend though! I can throw together about 10 pounds of sausage is less that 2 hours, usually much less it just depends on how much trimming needs to be done on the meat. Give me an email when you are ready.

greenhead1984, too bad you couldn't make it down. I had a lot of good comments about the fried squirrel! I was going to make a gravy to go with it but just ran out of energy! Hopefully you can make it down next year.

Thanks again, Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Papa....bwade told me about the great meal. I've already told him I'm coming next year and will donate several geese if wanted. Being allergic to rabbits bwade already takes all of them.


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you. We're already talking about next year. Being an Italian I'm planning on developing a goose marsala dish and using my summer sausage seasoning mix kit to make goose summer sausage. I'll look forward to meeting you. Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## mich_archer (Nov 19, 2002)

Papa Greco said:


> I want to thank all of the great Michigan Sportsman out there that contributed game. You are all truly gentleman.
> 
> Thank you to BWADE and Greenhead1984. Your generous donations are very appreciated.
> 
> ...




dang missed it! hopefully next year!


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

It will be posted again and I'll send you a reminder. Thanks, Mike


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Well Mike i have alot going on myself in the next couple of weeks but i will get back with you on that sausage making . That sounds good to me. Do we need some venison burger to go with the pork. Let me know what i will need so i can have it ready when we start our sausage making. Thanks BWade


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

It is really up to you whether you want venison sausage, pork sausage, beef sausage, or a combination of meats. I'm going to probably generate some posts, but to me venison is too good to use for sausage. I like my venison the way it is so I can taste it. You said you wanted something spicy, I can make any of my sausage spicy but the ones that come to mind are Italian (fresh), summer sausage (cured and cooked), and a mix that I don't have in production but the Knights of Columbus council sells it at the Dearborn Homecoming Festival - Irish sausage. When you are ready tell me what kind you want to make and how much you want to make. If you want beef or pork, I can buy it wholesale. Looking forward to it, Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, the plans are in motion. We will be having our third annual Wild Game Dinner at the O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn on Saturday February 5 from 2:00pm - 6:00pm. We are not raising our price from last year, it will still be $10.00 to enter the party and there will be an all you can eat buffet with many wild game dishes set up for you to enjoy. 

If you have any extra game this fall, please remember us. We offer free entry for each hunter/fisherman that donates game.

Let's hear from some of the guys that attended last year's event!

Thanks, Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

Papa Greco said:


> Well, the plans are in motion. We will be having our third annual Wild Game Dinner at the O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn on Saturday February 5 from 2:00pm - 6:00pm. We are not raising our price from last year, it will still be $10.00 to enter the party and there will be an all you can eat buffet with many wild game dishes set up for you to enjoy.
> 
> If you have any extra game this fall, please remember us. We offer free entry for each hunter/fisherman that donates game.
> 
> ...


I would be willing to donate some meat again. I have already eaten squirrel 3 times this year so I will start saving those for you again. Are you interested in any duck? The massacre starts Saturday and I will definitely have some extra. One of the places I go small game hunting has a few raccoons running around also. I have never had the urge to eat them but if it doesn't go to waste I would gladly shoot it and clean it for you.


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

greenhead1984 said:


> I would be willing to donate some meat again. I have already eaten squirrel 3 times this year so I will start saving those for you again. Are you interested in any duck? The massacre starts Saturday and I will definitely have some extra. One of the places I go small game hunting has a few raccoons running around also. I have never had the urge to eat them but if it doesn't go to waste I would gladly shoot it and clean it for you.


Thank you. I would love some squirrel, ducks, *****. **** is actually one of my favorite meats. I make either stew and Swedish potato sausage out of them. I know that isn't traditional, but they taste GOOD!

I hope you can come down and help eat them this year!

Mike (Papa) Greco


----------

